# Putting subs in my boat



## bigworm6 (Feb 8, 2008)

As stated in my introduction thread, my knowledge is very limited when it comes to audio unfortunatly. Anyways, I am going to put two 10" subs in my boat underneath my back bench seat, to where the face of it is exposed and the back of it is in a box. Question is, I am looking for some good bass, and considering its going in a boat, im thinking it might be somewhat hard to here the base. What should/could I do to have a good system in my boat? What type of subs would be good? Ive been checking out audiobahn/kicker and they seem to be decent, any suggestions? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/fun/P-Lot/garage.php?vehicle=Alpine Sport Boat


----------



## bigworm6 (Feb 8, 2008)

FYI-im on a budget as well, lol so any feedback keep that in mind please. And whatever subs you think would be good u can also through an idea of what brand/size amp would be good.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, that link shows off some of the new Marine stuff that alpine is coming out with this year.

Marine Spec Amps, and woofers. I Don't have any specifications on hand for them, but I know they will be solid performers in a marine environment.


----------



## bigworm6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Bumpin it up for more info.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jl Audio has great Wet gear..
Iv used lots of the marinesubs,amps,speakers & Clarion Decks
in Boats, Sand rails, Yamaha Rhino's & Polaris Rangers..

The JL Stuf is very good but not so much for the buget minded..
But you could just wait to get a better system..

The Alpine is Quality but im not sure on price its is not in my 08' price list yet..
pix of the boat?
Iv done maybe 12/20


----------



## bigworm6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

A couple of suggestions here-
make sure your alternator is big enough for the amp or you'll be replacing/resetting it every time you give it throttle.
You will be fine with pretty much any sub that has a rubber surround and a cone that is waterproof (non-paper). I installed some polk db's in a buddies boat and I would say definately go ported with what you get. 
If you make the box out of mdf, make sure you seal the entire box well. MDF hates water


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

I throw my support to JL's marine subwoofer. We use them exclusively in all the boats we do. They are a little spendy (~$250 ea.) but they're intended for IB use, so no box necessary, they handle a fair amount of power (we've run 500 watts to them with no problems) and they have really surprising output as long as they're mounted correctly to a thick solid wall.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

tophatjimmy said:


> I throw my support to JL's marine subwoofer. We use them exclusively in all the boats we do. They are a little spendy (~$250 ea.) but they're intended for IB use, so no box necessary, they handle a fair amount of power (we've run 500 watts to them with no problems) and they have really surprising output as long as they're mounted correctly to a thick solid wall.


Yup that guy rocks.. used it in a Vette convertable too..
i think its wearth it to wait and get a bit of a larger bugget
if your close to what you would need but a bit short..

Also get a 2/3 battery setup if you dont already..
with a battery 1/2/3 or all you will never be "dead in the water"
you can use 1 battery at a time & then charge them all at once..

keep us posted..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

oh get some shots of the inside..
I think iv worked on a boat just like that.
Peace


----------

